# **please check my insulin Protocol**



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Right,

I am starting my course of test 450 and tren this week.

I will also be using insulin (novorapid penfill)

I have a few questions nd would be very grateful if you cold take the time to answer them.

I know that there are alot of questions but i just want to make sure i get everything spot on, i also know that there are alot of experinced and knoledgeable insulin users on here.

So ill say it again, i will be very very grateful for your time in answering these questions. I have done research but cant find a straight answer to my questions.

I am going to be using the slin PWO and will be starting with 2 I.U

I will be incresing this by 2 iu each time

*1. Shall i increases by 2 iu every day or every week ?*

*2. I am planning inusing for 4 weeks, how long shall i have off before using again ?*

My post work out shake will consist of 60g protein (unflavoured whey from MP) and dextrose.

I have read thats its rough 10g carbs to 1i.u, s if im starting at 2 i.u that would mean 20g of carbs, wouldnt this be a bit to low ??

I have some scottish fine oats as well, would they be any good in the PWO or would they be to slow, i was thinking a mix of dextrose and oats ??

For my PWO meal an hour later i was thinkng of eating boiled potatoes and a chicken breast which has been cooked in the oven.

Would this be ok and what amounts should i aim to be eating ?

Im still thinking bout what to eat for my meal after this as you have to eat ultra clean for 5 hours after.

My last question is how to actually use the novraid pen, do i put the slin pin in through the back, All my source gave me was the cartridge and didnt give me any instructions as he said he doesn know what to do with it

I think that is everything for the minte,

Thanks


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea increasing by 1-2iu per day untill u reach you goal is slow enough

i usualy have the same time on slin and the same time off like steroids


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

i would also use a combo carb shake with 50g dextrose and 50g maltodextrin as you may find that the dextrose wont hold u as the insulin spike/peak being aorund 45 minutes with novorapid


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply mate,

i have read that you get specifi pins to attach to te novo pens, where can i get these from ??


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So do you think that hen i start off usng 2 i.u i should have 10g dextrose an 10g maldo, or will this not be enough ?

Thanks


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

you cn buy them pins from medisave.com

you can start at 2iu and work upwards to 8-10iu making sure u use 10g carbs per iu to start


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Also pins here in smaller qty's:

http://www.ugm-supplies.com/


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> i have read that you get specifi pins to attach to te novo pens, where can i get these from ??


Specific small pins for the whole cartridge system mate but you only have the refill cartridge so only need usual insulin pins. Id choose the 1ml 29g ones from that link supplied.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers for the reply kingprop, been reading alot of your stuff, alot of respect to you mate,

What dis your views on my othr questions if you dont mind ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

mick_the_brick said:


> Also pins here in smaller qty's:
> 
> http://www.ugm-supplies.com/


Thanks for the link mate


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> My post work out shake will consist of 60g protein (unflavoured whey from MP) and dextrose.
> 
> I have read thats its rough 10g carbs to 1i.u, s if im starting at 2 i.u that would mean 20g of carbs, wouldnt this be a bit to low ??
> 
> ...


I take it the cycle is for decent muscle gains, like a lean bulk type. PWO nutrition then is directed at replenishment of glycogen stores whilst not going hypoglycaemic. Depending on whats been eaten before and drunk during the session determines PWO requirements.

So say you havent eaten for two hours before the gym, the last food source was an MRP or something, and you drink water during a hard session then the need for carbs will be great taking into account insulin use.

In this instance you may need 70-80g of carbs anyway for full natural insulin release, which is what you want before extra insulin hits and starts to lower blood sugar.

If you've eaten well, and drunk a carbo-power type drink during the session (~100gs CHO) you will need less.

I used to overcompensate with sugars having suffered a bad hypo and this is where, for me, bloating became a problem.

Adding oats to the PWO shake makes sense to give a structure to the release of energy from the shake. For 2ius it may be a good idea to add 20g of oats to the 70-80g of dextrose, if stomach is empty.

PWO meal looks fine. I try to avoid gluten containing foods here (pasta especially) as it can become hard to digest and add to bloat. 20-30g PRO from chicken/turkey/fish; 60-80g CHO from pots/rice and veg; maybe a shake with 30g PRO and 30g CHO from oats necked too. As long as this meal is substantial its fine. Timing of it will be most important when using NOVOrapid and the dose goes up. Get it down asap.

The biggest problem is going hypo, or actually not considering it a possibilty after a while as things are going fine. A hard days work, an empty stomach, heavy hard gym session, decent dose of insulin, and then being caught in traffic on way home can be a recipe for disaster. Always have carbs on hand (squeezey bottle of honey in gym bag) and it'll pay dividends.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

kingprop said:


> I take it the cycle is for decent muscle gains, like a lean bulk type. PWO nutrition then is directed at replenishment of glycogen stores whilst not going hypoglycaemic. Depending on whats been eaten before and drunk during the session determines PWO requirements.
> 
> So say you havent eaten for two hours before the gym, the last food source was an MRP or something, and you drink water during a hard session then the need for carbs will be great taking into account insulin use.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for that reply mate, appreciated

So i am going to try eat and nice clean carb and protein meal about and hour before the gym,

Then after i train, then walk home ill take about 10-15 and i will tak my shake,

Consistiof 60g protein and then a carb mix (10g per 1.iu) may possibly up its depending on how strenous my day had been and how well iv eaten

And then take the slin after the shake

And then eat 1-45 mins later

Try and have another shake as close to the meal as possble, hopefully 30 mins tops

Incesing by 1 i.u per day, using for 5 days a week, and having weeked off for one month.

One last question i that shall i wait for the 4 week mark into my cycle when all the esters are fully in force to get the best out of the insulin ??

Thanks guys for all the replies, if any on is intrested on how i get on with this feel free to pm me and ill keep you updated


----------

